# Mother and Baby Group in Maadi



## tamisz

Hi, my 10 month old daughter and I will be joining my husband in Maadi this Wednesday and if at all possible I would like to get a head start on setting up a mother and baby group. I am from the UK and my husband is American. 

I'm new to Egypt/Maadi so I'm not sure where the best place would be to do this. Unless someone has a better idea, I suggest we meet first of all at a cafe and then we can discuss where future meetings will be.

Would anyone like to join me at Cafe Greco on 64 Street 9 in Maadi on Monday March 22 at 2pm?

If this doesn't work for any interested mother, please feel free to suggest an alternative date/time/place. I did post a few weeks ago to ask whether there were any existing groups but i didn't get much of a response. 

If you are reading this and you know a mother who might like to come along please feel free to pass on the information.

Anyway unless this thread goes in a different direction, I will be at the cafe at this time for at least one hour. I hope to see some of you there!

Incidentally I'd be interested in joining baby groups in other parts of the city if Maadi doesn't work for other people


----------



## MaidenScotland

tamisz said:


> Hi, my 10 month old daughter and I will be joining my husband in Maadi this Wednesday and if at all possible I would like to get a head start on setting up a mother and baby group. I am from the UK and my husband is American.
> 
> I'm new to Egypt/Maadi so I'm not sure where the best place would be to do this. Unless someone has a better idea, I suggest we meet first of all at a cafe and then we can discuss where future meetings will be.
> 
> Would anyone like to join me at Cafe Greco on 64 Street 9 in Maadi on Monday March 22 at 2pm?
> 
> If this doesn't work for any interested mother, please feel free to suggest an alternative date/time/place. I did post a few weeks ago to ask whether there were any existing groups but i didn't get much of a response.
> 
> If you are reading this and you know a mother who might like to come along please feel free to pass on the information.
> 
> Anyway unless this thread goes in a different direction, I will be at the cafe at this time for at least one hour. I hope to see some of you there!
> 
> Incidentally I'd be interested in joining baby groups in other parts of the city if Maadi doesn't work for other people



Hi

My chidlren are all grown up and flow the nest so I will decline your invite thank you.
Why do you not approach the new BCA at Maadi and ask them about setting a group up there? I was there on Friday and the place was full of pushchairs..
It has been in the high 90s in Cairo for the last 10 days or so, and 2pm is hot hot hot.. perhaps you be better with a morning meeting.



Maiden


----------



## tamisz

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> My chidlren are all grown up and flow the nest so I will decline your invite thank you.
> Why do you not approach the new BCA at Maadi and ask them about setting a group up there? I was there on Friday and the place was full of pushchairs..
> It has been in the high 90s in Cairo for the last 10 days or so, and 2pm is hot hot hot.. perhaps you be better with a morning meeting.
> 
> Maiden


Hi - thanks for your response. I will certainly check out the BCA and I will try to set up something there when I arrive but I am also hoping to network with mums outside the British community.

As for Monday, I am happy to meet at any other time or place, if someone who is interested in coming responds to suggest another arrangement. But failing that I will be at Cafe Greco on Street 9 on Monday the 22nd at 2pm.


----------



## tamisz

just bumping this up in case an interested mum misses it.


----------



## Lennie Everitt

tamisz said:


> Hi, my 10 month old daughter and I will be joining my husband in Maadi this Wednesday and if at all possible I would like to get a head start on setting up a mother and baby group. I am from the UK and my husband is American.
> 
> I'm new to Egypt/Maadi so I'm not sure where the best place would be to do this. Unless someone has a better idea, I suggest we meet first of all at a cafe and then we can discuss where future meetings will be.
> 
> Would anyone like to join me at Cafe Greco on 64 Street 9 in Maadi on Monday March 22 at 2pm?
> 
> If this doesn't work for any interested mother, please feel free to suggest an alternative date/time/place. I did post a few weeks ago to ask whether there were any existing groups but i didn't get much of a response.
> 
> If you are reading this and you know a mother who might like to come along please feel free to pass on the information.
> 
> Anyway unless this thread goes in a different direction, I will be at the cafe at this time for at least one hour. I hope to see some of you there!
> 
> Incidentally I'd be interested in joining baby groups in other parts of the city if Maadi doesn't work for other people


Hi one of my friends noticed this and informed me of your wanting to set up a mothers and todlers group. I have been an expat in Egypt for 4 years and have just returned back to Egypt after being back in the UK for 9 months to have my baby. He is 6 months old now and would really like to meet up with other mothers and babies. I live in Shrouk but can meet you tomorrow in Maadi, hopefully you will still be going. I will look forward to seeing you tomorrow, how will I know who you are? I have short mousy hair, glasses and a 6 month old baby who dribbles a lot! hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If possible time wise I will pop along just to say hello

Maiden


----------



## tamisz

Lennie Everitt said:


> Hi one of my friends noticed this and informed me of your wanting to set up a mothers and todlers group. I have been an expat in Egypt for 4 years and have just returned back to Egypt after being back in the UK for 9 months to have my baby. He is 6 months old now and would really like to meet up with other mothers and babies. I live in Shrouk but can meet you tomorrow in Maadi, hopefully you will still be going. I will look forward to seeing you tomorrow, how will I know who you are? I have short mousy hair, glasses and a 6 month old baby who dribbles a lot! hope to see you tomorrow.


great! i am about 5 ft 7 with dark curly hair which i might wear tied back. my baby girl is fair haired and also quite dribbly! see you tomorrow.


----------



## tamisz

MaidenScotland said:


> If possible time wise I will pop along just to say hello
> 
> Maiden


would be nice to meet you! i popped over to the bca today - the grass area looks pretty nice for babies. do they have a notice board non-members can use to recruit interested mums? i got the impression that the space isn't used that much during the day?


----------



## Lennie Everitt

tamisz said:


> great! i am about 5 ft 7 with dark curly hair which i might wear tied back. my baby girl is fair haired and also quite dribbly! see you tomorrow.


I have booked my driver to pick me up from shrouk at 1pm so should be there by 2 hopefully, however my husband has said that it can take 2 hours to get to maadi if the traffic is bad (it should usually take 1 hour). If the worse happens and it takes us 2 hours to get to maadi will you still be there or would it be better if we arranged to meet at a midpoint, for example Rehab, at another date?


----------



## tamisz

Lennie Everitt said:


> I have booked my driver to pick me up from shrouk at 1pm so should be there by 2 hopefully, however my husband has said that it can take 2 hours to get to maadi if the traffic is bad (it should usually take 1 hour). If the worse happens and it takes us 2 hours to get to maadi will you still be there or would it be better if we arranged to meet at a midpoint, for example Rehab, at another date?


Hi Lennie,

Hopefully it won't take you that long. i tried to pm you my mobile number but i think you have to get your post count up before you can receive pms. anyway I looked up the number for cafe greco - it's 02-2380 9326. i will be there until 3pm. can you leave a message with the cafe if you are going to be later than that? tell them to give it to the woman with the baby called tamisz.

we don't always have to meet in maadi - just might be best this time just in case someone else decides to come along.

looking forward to meeting you and your baby son.


----------



## Lennie Everitt

Thanks for phone number will phone if delayed. Hopefully should be ok but you can never tell with the Cairo traffic as we have to go round the ring road, if we are delayed will ring you. Look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## regine

hi ladies,

just wonder do you guys still have any meetings with the babies? i have a 3 mth old baby girl, and i'm in maadi too. am hoping that i could join you guys for coffee or something ...

hope to hear from you ...


----------



## Sunny24

*Hi Tamisz, ladies...*



tamisz said:


> Hi, my 10 month old daughter and I will be joining my husband in Maadi this Wednesday and if at all possible I would like to get a head start on setting up a mother and baby group. I am from the UK and my husband is American.
> 
> I'm new to Egypt/Maadi so I'm not sure where the best place would be to do this. Unless someone has a better idea, I suggest we meet first of all at a cafe and then we can discuss where future meetings will be.
> 
> Would anyone like to join me at Cafe Greco on 64 Street 9 in Maadi on Monday March 22 at 2pm?
> 
> If this doesn't work for any interested mother, please feel free to suggest an alternative date/time/place. I did post a few weeks ago to ask whether there were any existing groups but i didn't get much of a response.
> 
> If you are reading this and you know a mother who might like to come along please feel free to pass on the information.
> 
> Anyway unless this thread goes in a different direction, I will be at the cafe at this time for at least one hour. I hope to see some of you there!
> 
> Incidentally I'd be interested in joining baby groups in other parts of the city if Maadi doesn't work for other people


I'm so sorry I've missed this one! I'm also new to Egypt/Maadi and just yesterday I was telling to my husband that I'll need to find a baby group once our baby is born. I'll be leaving Egypt in two weeks time to have a baby in my country - is any coffee/baby meeting planned for the coming week?  I don't really know the area and don't have a car - the Carrefour is the closest... please suggest.


----------



## KimSimms

Hello I am brand shiny new to Cairo (Maadi) and have searched the internet for mother and baby groups and this is the only link it has thrown up and I see you guys were in contact ages ago. Just wondering if you found any groups. I have a nearly 6 month little boy and would love to meet other mum's. 
Hope someone see's this.
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

KimSimms said:


> Hello I am brand shiny new to Cairo (Maadi) and have searched the internet for mother and baby groups and this is the only link it has thrown up and I see you guys were in contact ages ago. Just wondering if you found any groups. I have a nearly 6 month little boy and would love to meet other mum's.
> Hope someone see's this.
> Thanks




Hi and welcome to the forum

Sonrisa who posts lives in Maadi and has small children I am sure she will be able to help you out when she logs on

Maiden


----------



## bat

Lennie Everitt said:


> Hi one of my friends noticed this and informed me of your wanting to set up a mothers and todlers group. I have been an expat in Egypt for 4 years and have just returned back to Egypt after being back in the UK for 9 months to have my baby. He is 6 months old now and would really like to meet up with other mothers and babies. I live in Shrouk but can meet you tomorrow in Maadi, hopefully you will still be going. I will look forward to seeing you tomorrow, how will I know who you are? I have short mousy hair, glasses and a 6 month old baby who dribbles a lot! hope to see you tomorrow.


Hi are there no groups in rehab as lots of foreigners
Bat


----------



## bat

bat said:


> Hi are there no groups in rehab as lots of foreigners
> Bat


What about clubs, are there any of you members of any clubs, we would meet in the club, plenty of space and ladies only day twice a week it was great.
Bat


----------



## Sunny24

KimSimms said:


> Hello I am brand shiny new to Cairo (Maadi) and have searched the internet for mother and baby groups and this is the only link it has thrown up and I see you guys were in contact ages ago. Just wondering if you found any groups. I have a nearly 6 month little boy and would love to meet other mum's.
> Hope someone see's this.
> Thanks


Hi Kim,
where about in Maadi? Have you met anyone? I haven't returned yet, but home is in El Meirag.


----------



## KimSimms

Sunny24 said:


> Hi Kim,
> where about in Maadi? Have you met anyone? I haven't returned yet, but home is in El Meirag.


We are on road 13 and I have only been here 5 days. Not met anyone yet. Whereabouts is El Meirag? Trying to get my bearings. How long have you lived in Cairo?


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi Kim, welcome to Maadi. To be honest my "babies" are a little older, 3 and 5, but when I first arrived three years ago, I went through the whole baby group thing. Some were fun, some were towards the inevitable talk about where to find some fancy diapers and cute baby clothes. IT's just a matter of finding the right group for you and your babe. 

There were lots of baby groups back then, most of the time I was simply introduced by a friend, and we would meet in someone's garden or in a club or at the CSA. 
Maybe if you join some pay- activity like baby music or something like that, you will get the chance to meet other mothers. I think the CSA organises some activities for babies, but the can be expensive. 
Have you been in the BCA? Today I went to a kids party there, and it was fun, with bouncy castles and lots of activities. Of course the parties are intended for older children, but there were mothers with babies too. 

I have some friends with babies, so I will ask around what is there to do with babies these days and let you know.


----------



## Sunny24

KimSimms said:


> We are on road 13 and I have only been here 5 days. Not met anyone yet. Whereabouts is El Meirag? Trying to get my bearings. How long have you lived in Cairo?


7 months until I left back home to have my baby. Its very close to Carrefour. Are you on Facebook? I have there one mum who is in Cairo and is/was looking for friends when we 'met.'


----------



## KimSimms

I am on facebook as . Please pass on my details I would love to meet her. Have you had your baby? Congratulations to you. What a wonderful time for you and your family. It feels like yesterday that I had my little fella.


----------



## Sunny24

KimSimms said:


> I am on facebook as Please pass on my details I would love to meet her. Have you had your baby? Congratulations to you. What a wonderful time for you and your family. It feels like yesterday that I had my little fella.


Hi Kim, couldn't find you. I've searched several times... Could you email me your email and I will try to find you that way? Yes, I've little princess  How old is your little fella ) [


----------



## Sunny24

Sunny24 said:


> Hi Kim, couldn't find you. I've searched several times... Could you email me your email and I will try to find you that way? Yes, I've little princess  How old is your little fella ) [


Kim, could you try to email me your details as I don't want to put my own contacts here.... Maiden, I'm giving Kim this 'temporary' email, so we can get in touch, so I would appreciate if you could leave it here. s


----------



## KimSimms

Sunny24 said:


> Kim, could you try to email me your details as I don't want to put my own contacts here.... Maiden, I'm giving Kim this 'temporary' email, so we can get in touch, so I would appreciate if you could leave it here. s


Hi Sunny
I think I have managed to private email you my email details. Hope this works.


----------



## Sonrisa

I know of a baby group meeting tomorrow in Maadi, but they are french ladies and I'm not sure they speak english. If you want the details you can pm me.


----------



## Lisy

Hi Kim et al.

I'm a British / American stay-at-home mother of a 5 month old boy. I've been living in Maadi (on rd 9) for almost 5 years, but I hadn't started looking for other mothers until recently. I'm NOT interested in sitting around talking about where to buy fancy baby clothes while maids look after kids -- but I'm really interested in making friends with other moms with younger babies. 

I know you haven't been on here in almost two months, but are you still interested in meeting another mom with a baby (me)?


----------



## SarahSydney

Hi - Am hoping these posts are still relevant and alive. I'm moving to Cairo (Downtown) with my 6 month old in Sept. Would love to find out if there are mother's groups still around. I know nothing of fancy baby clothes or maids either -I'm looking to share a friendly cuppa with other mums. Thanks.


----------



## CairoSun

Hi SarahSydney, hopefully you are still checking this site. I am moving to Cairo on Friday with my 2 yr old and 4 month old. I would love to organise to meet up when you arrive if possible. Would obviously like to meet other mums in Maadi/Cairo too.

I'm struggling to find any baby or toddler groups in Maadi advertised online. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CairoSun said:


> Hi SarahSydney, hopefully you are still checking this site. I am moving to Cairo on Friday with my 2 yr old and 4 month old. I would love to organise to meet up when you arrive if possible. Would obviously like to meet other mums in Maadi/Cairo too.
> 
> I'm struggling to find any baby or toddler groups in Maadi advertised online. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi and welcome to the forum

Sonrisa who posts on the forum will I am sure have a few suggestions for you when she logs on. I would doubt you will find any groups open just now as everything closes down for the summer.
Good luck on your move

maiden


----------



## SarahSydney

Hi – It is good to hear from you. I have trouble viewing this site sometimes so if ok, do you want to email me at:


Hope that the move goes well for you. I’ll be there mid Sept so can catch up then. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Sarah


----------



## SarahSydney

Hi - MY 7 month old daughter and I are still in Cairo (downtown) if you want to catch up. If you are keen I will find a way to send you my private no. and/or email. Hope you are well.
Sarah


----------

